# TASH peptides...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bought my last lot of MT2 from here, no problems, but ive heard afew weeks ago of ppl having problems with them and someone saying they've shutdown? Anyone confirm this? Theyre site is still up and running.

also, is there any where else thats trusted and good for cheap peptides?

thanks.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

There id a thread called cheap peptides that names a few.

I am also considering getting some peptides, did have a contact but he's not responding. was recommended joining dat's forum "datbetrue" as there its a good supplier there. I did contact him but they are not cheap, but the quality id many to be very good. Supposedly you get what you pay for.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Nemises said:


> *There id a thread called cheap peptides that names a few*.
> 
> I am also considering getting some peptides, did have a contact but he's not responding. was recommended joining dat's forum "datbetrue" as there its a good supplier there. I did contact him but they are not cheap, but the quality id many to be very good. Supposedly you get what you pay for.


where about is this thread mate?

only used TASH once about 2months back, was very happy with comms, they emailed me every few days including the day it was signed for my end.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

it appears it is now locked.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/96888-best-site-buy-cheap-peptides-ghrp-cjc.html

i have used tash about 8 monthas ago. no issues at all.


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I've had excellent service from both DELL & TASH, but niether are responding? Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive mailed TASH on two different emails and yet to get a reply. Tis the weekend tho.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.peptidesupermarkets.com/TsProduct.aspx?MenuID=02140802 are reliable IME.

Prettymuch the same as Tash TBH


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Ergo all the way


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

xpower said:


> http://www.peptidesupermarkets.com/TsProduct.aspx?MenuID=02140802 are reliable IME.
> 
> Prettymuch the same as Tash TBH


thanks mate,

whats deliver like, costs, times etc?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

took 10-14 days for me.

Great communication when I've used them

iirc the delivery is pricey @ U.S $40-50 (same as TASH iirc)

but get some GHRP"- etc whilst shopping & it soon becomes worthwhile IMO


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

xpower said:


> took 10-14 days for me.
> 
> Great communication when I've used them
> 
> ...


placed a order with them yesterday, waiting for them to email me with payment details. This normal? Was the same with TASH. Waiting on a reply at the moment and then hopefully i'll be able to keep my tan going lol


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

Do peptidesuper market sell hgh and igf?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> placed a order with them yesterday, waiting for them to email me with payment details. This normal? Was the same with TASH. Waiting on a reply at the moment and then hopefully i'll be able to keep my tan going lol


 Same as it was for me.

They'll mail PPal details like TASH


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

havent heard anything from them yet, how long do they take to reply?

maybe order again?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Usually within 48 hours


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i'll give them another 24hrs then re-order.

hopefully theyll get back to me.


----------



## debbiedoodah (Oct 5, 2011)

I ordered 3 x 10mg of Melanotan 2 yesterday, and paid through Paypal. Have sent several emails confirming my payment and requesting despatch asap. No reply as yet. Good job it's Paypal ,as I could get a chargeback if no response or delivery. Hate waiting!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

debbiedoodah said:


> I ordered 3 x 10mg of Melanotan 2 yesterday, and paid through Paypal. Have sent several emails confirming my payment and requesting despatch asap. No reply as yet. Good job it's Paypal ,as I could get a chargeback if no response or delivery. Hate waiting!!!


grrrr!

i tried Chrome peptide supplies too, same prices and ordering methods as TASH, order then they contact you by email. I made two orders with them and nothing 

USpeptidesupplies is probably my next option, if not that i'll be paying double the costs and using Hyper :/


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

If it just mt2 your after why not just use melatonin magic? Or locsl supplier? Save on postage. depending in how much ur after I suppose.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Nemises said:


> If it just mt2 your after why not just use melatonin magic? Or locsl supplier? Save on postage. depending in how much ur after I suppose.


off the top of my head, melatonin magic, £22+ for 10mg? Same with my local source.

10x 10mg MT2 including $40 shipping, £110 or £11 a bottle. Thats why 

GHRP-6, $4


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

is tash peptides products legit? i got my stuff but a friend is using their ghrp6 and says its not how he felt like when he was on it from "peptidelabs". its not making him hungry wtf?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

andy gibbs said:


> is tash peptides products legit? i got my stuff but a friend is using their ghrp6 and says its not how he felt like when he was on it from "peptidelabs". its not making him hungry wtf?


i cant comment on ghrp-6, only ever bought MT2 and it worked a treat.

someone did mention afew weeks ago that he used TASH and got GHRP-2 instead of 6. Was around that time comms went down :/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i cant comment on ghrp-6, only ever bought MT2 and it worked a treat.
> 
> someone did mention afew weeks ago that he used TASH and got GHRP-2 instead of 6. Was around that time comms went down :/


oh, cos i ordered about 2 months ago, if its ghrp2, i can work with it, is there any way i can test its legit?


----------



## debbiedoodah (Oct 5, 2011)

Nemises said:


> If it just mt2 your after why not just use melatonin magic? Or locsl supplier? Save on postage. depending in how much ur after I suppose.


I wanted to try different MT2, and thought I was saving money!.. It has been 48 hours, and no reply from several emails... I am getting worried, and thinking to open a dispute with Paypal if I dont hear from them in the next 5 days!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

debbiedoodah said:


> I wanted to try different MT2, and thought I was saving money!.. It has been 48 hours, and no reply from several emails... I am getting worried, and thinking to open a dispute with Paypal if I dont hear from them in the next 5 days!!!


have you paided yet? As once ordered TASH emails you with a paypal payment details, so once you transfer the money they send the items. If you have only placed an order and received no email from them then you havent been charged.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

I been taking GHRP-6 for 3 months now... well a dose above 200mcg 4 times pr day...

At some point i also stopped getting weird noises from my stomach i stopped being hungry... But my gains continued.. And it was also the same stash ;D... I think its possible to get used to it....

Also i don't get the heat flushes anymore from the ModGRF-(1-29)


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Does nobody use propeptides ? I've ordered from them twice and had no probs, shipping normally takes about a week...

And you can pay by CC..


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Why would anyone buy anything outside china ....

I use more then 8 vials in one week at the moment... If i had to buy it from an american website or english i would go broke... Thats for sure  :..

If i had to pay more then 15 dollars pr vial... MASSAKRA


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> Why would anyone buy anything outside china ....
> 
> I use more then 8 vials in one week at the moment... If i had to buy it from an american website or english i would go broke... Thats for sure  :..
> 
> If i had to pay more then 15 dollars pr vial... MASSAKRA


I got all mine from propeptides when there were doing specials..

$10 a vial of GHRP-6 and the same for CJC-1295


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah well... I get mine 5 mg ghrps for 3 USD pr vial and modGRF for 8 USD pr 2mg vial...

Sooo which is best???  hehe... And trust me... I used lots of those expensive websites before... From canada and australia and shiiiit... Seriously... It works the same.. The prise is just different...

The peptides are pretty simple to make... Atlest the GHRP.. The modGRF is a little more complex... But its still not that complex that anyone have to cheat with the quality on some bigger scales


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> yeah well... I get mine 5 mg ghrps for 3 USD pr vial and modGRF for 8 USD pr 2mg vial...
> 
> Sooo which is best???  hehe... And trust me... I used lots of those expensive websites before... From canada and australia and shiiiit... Seriously... It works the same.. The prise is just different...
> 
> The peptides are pretty simple to make... Atlest the GHRP.. The modGRF is a little more complex... But its still not that complex that anyone have to cheat with the quality on some bigger scales


Is it me or do you seem defensive of my suggestion of using propeptides as people are having problems with Tash?

I'm not arguing which is better, if someone doesn't like the price then they look elsewhere.

All I'm saying is that I've used propeptides and was happy with the service i recieved, and just sharing that for other people as an option..


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

i am not defensive... Im just saying.. Search for a china source... They all are as cheap as others  ...

And theres really many many many sources...  ...

Sites like Pro Peptides and others... I believe they order from china themself and put a little label on the vial...

And laugh their ass off when they earn 800% their money back wich they used on some chinese lab


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> i am not defensive... Im just saying.. Search for a china source... They all are as cheap as others  ...
> 
> And theres really many many many sources...  ...
> 
> ...


Fair enough, i see your point..

But we can never be sure who makes what and where it came from or who really manufactured it..

$10 a vial and im happy, plus the option to pay by credit card makes me more comfortable, i wouldnt pay the full price thats for sure on propeps.

Buying anything from china worries me, as there are alot of fakes and to some degree some poor quality coming from them. Thats not to say the peps i got from propeps are any better, but i must admit i'm happy with the results i've got from it.

We will never be sure unless we can test them..


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

I was also happy with pro peptides..  ... I used them also in the past... But as i wanted to high dose at some point... Now i am running 350mcg GHRP and 250mcg ModGRF 6 times pr day... That would be way to expensive.. So i took the shot and tryied china  ... ANd well.. As far as i can see it does do the trick 

But propeptides is wat to go  .. they are not bad at all


----------

